# A few questions about fishing for Red drum



## Nesterjo (May 29, 2020)

So I plan on taking a couple of trips down to the OBX this fall. I usually do some surf fishing while on vacation using some medium rods, nothing fancy. I have become interested in trying to fish for some large drum when we go down this year. I have read a ton of posts and forums and it is very difficult to discern what setup to buy. I don't want to break the bank for the first rods and reels I get, maybe if i get more into it I will upgrade to better gear. I have read that conventional reels are better for this type of fishing so i would like to try that out, but I would also like to have a spinning setup as well ( to use as I am learning the conventional casting). I have a few questions that maybe someone on here could help me answer.

1. The reel I am looking to get is the Daiwa Sealine Sl30SH, I have read that this is a popular reel. Any opinions or thoughts? 








Daiwa SL30SH Sealine SL-H/SG-H Series Reels


Daiwa SL30SH Sealine SL-H/SG-H Series Reels - Sealine SL-H/SG-H Series The ultimatein live-bait and jigging reels, this series offers long casting ability,




www.tackledirect.com





2. I am not sure about the rod but for a budget buy, the Offshore Angler Ocean master 12 ft osr12c seems to be ok. Again, any opinions or alternatives I should be considering?

3. As for a spinning rod setup, I am not sure where to start. I know I would need a heavy rod for this as well, but are there any reels anyone would recommend? I inherited an Penn 9500SS a while back. Id that something I could use? Not sure, please advise!

4. I haven't really used Braided line surf fishing before. Any recommendations for both set-ups? Any resources online I could use to help me figure that out? 

Thanks in advance for any advice. Novice here looking to learn.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Like trucks you’ll get lots of different opinions. I’m not fancy and don’t go for custom rods and expensive reels but my go to set up is a SHIMANO BAITRUNNER 6000D and Ande Tournament 11’ spinning rod 2-5 oz. I’ve caught mid 50” drum with no problem. Of course it’s my opinion. Also if you don’t know how to fish the beach I suggest you watch:


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

^^^ This what papa said. I use conventional gear for red drum and larger fish. But eading the beach is important.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

I live in Hatteras and would suggest you get a smaller reel the larger the reel is harder to control and heavier. The best drum fisherman I know uses 16 lb. test line and a reel that will hold 200 yards of 16lb. test.Of course you will need some backing. The best casters MAYBE come close to 100 yds if there is no wind and the footing is good. There is a big difference between casting on the beach or on level ground. I've heard good things abt Ocean Master ,never used one. If your interested in casting watch the pro's on line Tommy Farmer ,Peter Thain or the caster video on Tommys Distance Forum. Don't do what I did and try to learn from a video. Get some lessons and learn to ground cast first.


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

don't use braid on the point, if the fish are in you will be shoulder to shoulder out there , lines tangle frequently and braid is not forgiving. If you want to piss a lot of guys off tangle their lines with braid.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I use 17Lb test on mine.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

1. and 2. Your original thoughts on a rod n reel will be fine. The SLSH reels is a workhorse. Since you are starting out, I would ensure both brakes are installed. If you are buying new, they will be. The OM is a solid proven rod.
3. The 9500 is a big reel; it is not what I would call a “medium outfit.” My only recommendation would be to get a rod of similar quality. Since you like the OM for conventional, you may want to consider an OM for this reel. There are several other brand names (including Penn and Diawa) that will serve your purpose. Why not stop in one of the OBX shops and get their recommendation. 
4. I do not recommend starting with braid, I recommend mono, in 16, 17, or 20lb test. As a new caster, it is not if but when, you will have overruns (birdsnest, fluff, backlash, or whatever else you want to call it) and you will, sooner or later, just have to cut the tangles out. Mono is more foregiving and will be cheaper. Put mono on both the conventional and spinning outfits.
5. you didn’t ask this one, but do yourself a favor and learn how to cast that conventional outfit both accurately and for distance without birds nests before venturing to the Point.
6. Last, don’t put your outfits away without cleaning them up. Yes, soap or some type of cleaner and water, or just a rinse at a bare minimum. Saltwater corrodes. You will thank yourself, the next time you want to use them.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a couple SLX30SHAs that are as good today as they were when I bought them about 20 years ago and use them on the Ocean Master 12'ers,on which I've thrown 12oz and bait no problem.....still using them.


----------



## Nesterjo (May 29, 2020)

Catch This said:


> 1. and 2. Your original thoughts on a rod n reel will be fine. The SLSH reels is a workhorse. Since you are starting out, I would ensure both brakes are installed. If you are buying new, they will be. The OM is a solid proven rod.
> 3. The 9500 is a big reel; it is not what I would call a “medium outfit.” My only recommendation would be to get a rod of similar quality. Since you like the OM for conventional, you may want to consider an OM for this reel. There are several other brand names (including Penn and Diawa) that will serve your purpose. Why not stop in one of the OBX shops and get their recommendation.
> 4. I do not recommend starting with braid, I recommend mono, in 16, 17, or 20lb test. As a new caster, it is not if but when, you will have overruns (birdsnest, fluff, backlash, or whatever else you want to call it) and you will, sooner or later, just have to cut the tangles out. Mono is more foregiving and will be cheaper. Put mono on both the conventional and spinning outfits.
> 5. you didn’t ask this one, but do yourself a favor and learn how to cast that conventional outfit both accurately and for distance without birds nests before venturing to the Point.
> 6. Last, don’t put your outfits away without cleaning them up. Yes, soap or some type of cleaner and water, or just a rinse at a bare minimum. Saltwater corrodes. You will thank yourself, the next time you want to use them.


Any Brand/Type of Mono you recommend? Do you use a Shock Leader of any type?


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

15 to 20 pound line is acceptable I use Berkley Chrome Line 16lb. Schocker is most important rule of thumb is 2x the lb of the line. Shocker has to tie to casting line make 2or 3 turns around the reel spool, the length of your rod to the drop point of your sinker. Must be the Chrome line. Shocker Berkley Triline Big Game


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The pound test of your main line has nothing to do with the pound test shock leader you should use. The general rule of thumb is your shock leader line should be 10# for every ounce of lead. So ideally throwing 8oz you should use 80# mono shock leader. 
That being said most people I know use 50# mono for shock with 8 n bait, some heavy hitting power casters 60#. Some on the pier I've seen use 40#. On the pier you're break off is less likely to hit someone or something.... like my truck has been hit before by someone breaking off not using any shock at all...shock leader should always be MONO NOT BRAID. Mono stretches hence the shock in shock leader. I also would highly suggest at least 4 to 6 wraps on the spool plus twice the length of the rod. This is fishing only not tournament casting.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Buy a used heaver in December, a lot of nice sticks relatively inexpensive around that time, Christmas is coming and a lot of Drum Fishermen have taken two months off from work and need $$.

60 pound shock breaks off less than 50 pound shock when you bumble a cast.

There are usually other folks fishing when drum are around, you do not want to kill or maim one of them and then have to reveal you used 40 pound shock, better to use 60 pound and then they cannot rag on you behind your back.

Bimini Twist to no-name. Practice Bimini with just your fingers until you are proficient.

Penn Fathom 15 is easier to cast than a SL30SH which can get troublesome if you are trying to bomb it out there. A SL30SH or 30SHV will bomb it out there but the Fathom 15 is smoother and less apt to fluff up like a Rockstar.

20 pound test is better on the beach because if you put your bait out over the bar and you are going to get over the bar, Right? Eventually you have to reel it in and the bar's sand and shell bits eat up the 15-16 pound test pretty quick.
If you respool a top shot every day then 16 pound Berkley Chrome in Orange is the preferred line.

Louis and his Side Kick Travis usually have loaner Vega rods they want to sell. Get Travis to demo a cast for you make sure he puts a fresh bait on and then fish that bait until you bow up to a Drum.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll tell you from experience i did a lot of things wrong when i first started drum fishing. Too big of a reel, a rod that doesn't fit, wrong line and wrong rigs. I have an older ocean master rod and it works fine. The only problem i had with it was the placement of the reel seat. I never could cast it for distance. I cut the reel seat off, wrapped the rod with para cord and clamped my reel on 5 inches forward. made all the difference in casting. Traded the sealine 40 for a B/G 30. As far as line goes i use Chrome in 16 or 20 # and either 50 or 60 # mono for shock. You want a mainline that can be seen in the dark. Learn some good knots. Practice casting a lot. Learn good technique. I've found piers to be a good place to learn. When things are slow you have time to talk to the drum pros.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

Since no one else mentioned: when fishing the point you hold the rod- no sand spikes. A heavy rod and reel will get heavier the longer you hold it. Better to spend a little more $ and get a rig that has the power to handle big fish that love to swim stright away from the beach, but is light enough to hold for several hours.


----------



## Nesterjo (May 29, 2020)

Catch This said:


> 1. and 2. Your original thoughts on a rod n reel will be fine. The SLSH reels is a workhorse. Since you are starting out, I would ensure both brakes are installed. If you are buying new, they will be. The OM is a solid proven rod.
> 3. The 9500 is a big reel; it is not what I would call a “medium outfit.” My only recommendation would be to get a rod of similar quality. Since you like the OM for conventional, you may want to consider an OM for this reel. There are several other brand names (including Penn and Diawa) that will serve your purpose. Why not stop in one of the OBX shops and get their recommendation.
> 4. I do not recommend starting with braid, I recommend mono, in 16, 17, or 20lb test. As a new caster, it is not if but when, you will have overruns (birdsnest, fluff, backlash, or whatever else you want to call it) and you will, sooner or later, just have to cut the tangles out. Mono is more foregiving and will be cheaper. Put mono on both the conventional and spinning outfits.
> 5. you didn’t ask this one, but do yourself a favor and learn how to cast that conventional outfit both accurately and for distance without birds nests before venturing to the Point.
> 6. Last, don’t put your outfits away without cleaning them up. Yes, soap or some type of cleaner and water, or just a rinse at a bare minimum. Saltwater corrodes. You will thank yourself, the next time you want to use them.


Could I use the 9500SS for an "8-N-bait" setup, if I paired it with one of the larger heavy rods? Would this reel be too big for this purpose? Thanks for the advice


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Sure. Use mono line.... Most of fishing is not ur gear, but being at the right place at the right time with the right presentation and bait. Hope u get one


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

*Nesterjo, Yes you can use the Penn 9500, just get a rod that will handle it...and yes you absolutely need a shock leader especially if you are gonna be throwin 8 n bait. As far as mono, get a brand name. I use Suffix Tritanium 17lb chartruse and 16lb Berkley Chrome. Other brand name lines you may to consider include Ande, Stren, and Berkley Trilene. Since you are a rookie (no offense) you may want to consider 20lb test for the big Penn Spinner.*


----------



## Nesterjo (May 29, 2020)

Catch This said:


> *Nesterjo, Yes you can use the Penn 9500, just get a rod that will handle it...and yes you absolutely need a shock leader especially if you are gonna be throwin 8 n bait. As far as mono, get a brand name. I use Suffix Tritanium 17lb chartruse and 16lb Berkley Chrome. Other brand name lines you may to consider include Ande, Stren, and Berkley Trilene. Since you are a rookie (no offense) you may want to consider 20lb test for the big Penn Spinner.*


No offense taken, I appreciate the feedback. Do you have any advice or resources on what tackle to use for making rigs for this type of fishing? How to tie one, lb test, swivels, etc?


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Do a drum rig search on this site. There is a ton of info


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Nesthero, you will get all kinds of answers to your last question. Shown below is a basic drum rig set up. Instead of the Gami hook shown in the picture below I use 10/0 Mustad and Owner non offset circle hooks. I have had too many fish come unbuttoned using the 8/0 Gamis which have offset points. It may be easier to drop in a tackle shop and buy a couple of drum rigs already set up.


----------

